
Good Monitors for Coders - keggi
Hi
Im struggling with tiredness&#x2F;eyestrain while coding. This is common I know... do anyone have a suggestion for a monitor that made a difference?
======
ziddoap
I only have anecdotal evidence, but for myself and those in my office we've
switched over to really any BenQ with low blue light (or eye-care monitors).

They are super cheap, decent enough quality, and so far everyone has reported
less eye-strain.

Also switching to a dark UI wherever possible has been a huge boon for my
eyes.

